# rare silver labs pics



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

pts said:


> CAPS AND NOT USING SPELL CHECKING.... TWO THINGS THAT I FIRMLY BELIVE IN.:lol:


Ummm, yeah.....we noticed.


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

PahtridgeHunter said:


> No comment...


----------



## pporonto (Oct 8, 2003)

birdshooter said:


> Here we go I post pics of good looking pups that are getting blasted because they are of a different color . The true ability of the dog is what you should put a price tag on and not the color or off color of a color.
> Is it that hard to think that some people are breeding good hunting dogs.


I must apologize for the bunch of dog racists on this site... shame on you all!!!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Rudi's Dad said:


> Hey Dave, maybe Rob can come up with some silver shorthairs?


I have heard rumor of these so called silver shorthairs, I think they are from Germany, maybe the region of Weimar?


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

this is siver mom @ 8 months old


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

:lol: oops sorry about the size of the pic


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

birdshooter said:


> this is siver mom @ 8 months old


Looks like some of Fritz's pics of his red labs to me.:lol:


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

omega58 said:


> I have heard rumor of these so called silver shorthairs, I think they are from Germany, maybe the region of Weimar?


Let's hope for the sake of the breed, nobody crossed them with a Weim.


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## lowavenger96 (Dec 8, 2004)

Hevi said:


> Let's hope for the sake of the breed, nobody crossed them with a Weim.


 
Lets hope they did it would greatly improve the labs lines ...:lol:


----------



## Hevi (May 18, 2004)

lowavenger96 said:


> Lets hope they did it would greatly improve the labs lines ...:lol:


You've got a point there, but I was talking about crossing a GSP/Weim.....


----------



## Duece22 (Mar 30, 2004)

lowavenger96 said:


> Lets hope they did it would greatly improve the labs lines ...:lol:


Your right it might give some other breed of dogs a oppurtunity to match a labs skill level if they did that. :evil:


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Hevi said:


> You've got a point there, but I was talking about crossing a GSP/Weim.....


All I was saying is that there is no need for a "silver" shorthair, since there are already weims. . .I really wasn't trying to confuse anyone.:lol: 

I am pretty sure that the GSP has only been crossed with the EP in "recent" years. 

Weimar = weimaraner


----------



## birdshooter (Jan 7, 2006)

here she is at 8 months old


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I present to you...a Dobador Retriever.
1/2 Golden, 1/4 lab, 1/4 Doberman.


----------

